# Dremel 1371 Scroll Saw, but no blades



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I broke down and bought a used Dremel 1371, and tried some cutting with the SINGLE blade that came with it.It broke.

But have no blades and none at home depot and lowes to replace it with.

Do you know what type and where I can get blades.

Finally, what type of blades do you suggest to cut laminated wood for slingers?


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah I would suggest Ace Hardware, I know they carry a small scroll saw, so it's likely they may have a blade that will fit yours.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

This saw SUCKS.

I think im putting it on Craigslist and getting a better one.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

ERdept said:


> This saw SUCKS.
> 
> I think im putting it on Craigslist and getting a better one.


I'll keep an eye out for Craigslist ads that say "For sale. Scroll saw. This saw sucks!"


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

haertig said:


> This saw SUCKS.
> 
> I think im putting it on Craigslist and getting a better one.


I'll keep an eye out for Craigslist ads that say "For sale. Scroll saw. This saw sucks!"








[/quote]

If anyone is in LA, they can have it for $25 bucks. You just need blades. it works and is quiet. You pick up, will not ship. Bought for $55

Im getting a super duper professional model Scroll saw as this will make my shooting better.

The last statement about equipment is called humor.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

So does this mean our deal is off?

Just wondering.....now that you are getting a scroll saw

Cheers - John


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> So does this mean our deal is off?
> 
> Just wondering.....now that you are getting a scroll saw
> 
> Cheers - John


If you want to buy them cheap, they're yours.

I not longer need to trade for services because Im bound and determined to get my own scroll saw. Say $5 plus shipping. If it's good, I'll get Priority shipping price tomorrow and send to you.


----------

